# Tattoo



## VinceyP (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi all,

I have suffered from dp/dr for about 2/3 months now. I'am getting my first tattoo tomorrow, and wondered if anyone else has had a tattoo whilst they have had dp/dr?

If so, how is it? Like feeling pain from the tattoo, does it make you feel more real?

Cheers.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

VinceyP said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have suffered from dp/dr for about 2/3 months now. I'am getting my first tattoo tomorrow, and wondered if anyone else has had a tattoo whilst they have had dp/dr?
> 
> ...


ive gotten 6 tats since being dp/dr. most of em i regret but they all have a good meanin and story behind em.
The pain made me feel super alive especially when i got work done on my back.
My advice is be 100 % sure you want the tattoo before you make any desisions yo!


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive gotten all my tattoo's while with DP, my next one is either gonna be in febuary or march. The only weird thing about it is having someone that close to you. As far as the pain goes, it depends on the person, ive never actually considered it pain as much as annoying.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a full sleeve on my left arm, and a few portraits on my right arm.. all while dp'd.. pain is all in your mind, but I can say there are certain areas 
on the arm that are pretty painful.. good luck!


----------



## ambrosialv (Oct 15, 2010)

I did this too! I have 3 now


----------

